

Show HN: Cue, project management for event organizers - coreymaass
http://cueapp.com/
I'm building a web app for people who put on events. I'm looking for event planners, meetup organizers, and conference builders to talk to. Please sign up to beta test if you're interested, and email me if you'd be willing to chat for 20 minutes at corey at cueapp dot com. Thanks!
======
JonLim
Looks interesting - I organize events from time to time and I used to be the
Co-Chair for a national undergraduate conference in Canada. Would definitely
love to try this out and maybe recommend it to the current conference Co-
Chairs if it would fit the way we operate!

Would love to talk shop about how you handle outbound notification emails
though, can I contact you?

